# City Deep Jo'burg



## Irishdad (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Folks, apologies if this has been discussed previously. I'm considering an offer that would have me working in City Deep. I'm trying to identify a secure estate to live where the family will feel safe & happy, and will be able to meet others. The older 2 children are at school, so yes, good schools are a must.

I've heard great reports about Dainfern, but how difficult is the commute? 

Thanks, John


----------

